# Is there anything I can put with my betta in a...



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Is there any kind of fish/snail/whatever that I can put with a male betta in a 2.65 gallon tank? I don't really think so...but It be nice to check anyway...Also if you can answer this...can you show me a picture of what it looks like...cause I'm not good with fish names...like I wont know excately what it is...(unless your talking about neon tetra's but I heard they need bigger tanks and like to nip fins...)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope. 

I personally think bettas are happier by them selves anyhow.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> Nope.
> 
> I personally think bettas are happier by them selves anyhow.


Alright, I was just checking...anyway thanks for the help.


----------



## burn84 (Apr 13, 2010)

2,6gallon is pretty small. Maybe the other type of shrimp, not the Ghost shrim, there is another japanese named shrimp, but u need to provide some good hiding spots for the shrimp as they love to hide n be sneaky.


----------



## ImAwesome119 (May 16, 2010)

bettas can be in tanks with others i have no idea what hes talkingabout. be sure that the other fish is relativley small depending on tank size, and isn' brightly colored or has long fins. bright color is threatening to a betta and will trigger an attack. same goes for long fins. do not put a know nipper in the tank because he may provoke an attack and/or eat your betta's beautiful fins


----------



## burn84 (Apr 13, 2010)

ImAwesome119 said:


> bettas can be in tanks with others i have no idea what hes talkingabout. be sure that the other fish is relativley small depending on tank size, and isn' brightly colored or has long fins. bright color is threatening to a betta and will trigger an attack. same goes for long fins. do not put a know nipper in the tank because he may provoke an attack and/or eat your betta's beautiful fins



I did not say that Bettas cannot be housed with other fish. Read my reply properly. A betta NEEDS atleast 2Gallons and usually recommended 5gallons bare minimum to live and if you key your info in www.aqadvisor.com . With your current tank, 2.6gallons you are already running at *100%*. And it is also not recommended to fully run it at 100%.It will generate a result like this:


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

Betta will chase anything in the tank, Ive even seen him nip at a tiny snail, but that doesn't mean you can't have tank buddies to keep the algae down. Just make sure they have plenty of hiding space and they are faster swimmers then the betta. They will learn that when the betta focuses their attention on them then its time to scoot


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> 2,6gallon is pretty small. Maybe the other type of shrimp, not the Ghost shrim, there is another japanese named shrimp, but u need to provide some good hiding spots for the shrimp as they love to hide n be sneaky.


I have a 2.5 gallon. So the 'Japanese Shrimp' is one I can put Lucky with?


----------



## burn84 (Apr 13, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> I have a 2.5 gallon. So the 'Japanese Shrimp' is one I can put Lucky with?



I just remembered the type of Shrimp, its called Yamato Shrimp, has no pincers to attack.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You're thinking of the Yamato shrimp. Those are pretty small, so keep in mind that it is likely your betta might eat it! 

I'd personally just stick to keeping a betta.


----------



## BEELZEBOB (May 11, 2010)

You have cherry shrimp, fire shrimp, ghost shrimp and about a dozen other specis of FW shimp that are small, docile and will be just fine.

look on aquabid.

and w/ a 2.6 gallon tank, maybey a pygmy cory would be ok as well.

My bettas live with cherry shrimp and ghost shrimp.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

www.aqadvisor.com 



Neat site!


----------

